# Hey Bunnies!



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2007)

Please let us know if any of you bunnies havethreads in other sections to be transfered in here. The Bunfather, aka Tiny,is the Bunny Chat Mod(although Tiny may need some help), but you can just post a note inthis thread and someone can take care of it for you.  

Be careful using the keyboard if yournails are too long, don't want them breaking off!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Becareful using the keyboard if yournails are too long, don'twant them breaking off!


I would just like to add to also be careful using thekeyboard. Snuffles accidentally put his paws on the keyboardlast week when he was on my lap and turned the whole desktop upsidedown:shock:! Yes. I had to call my BIL in AZ to fixit. It just so happens that he "rotated thescreen". Ha Ha. 

I'm sure you will see the Snuff and his sidekick Angel on here before too long.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 4, 2007)

hi guys!!!

Flower here!!

I ran over while Mama was in the bathroom, and thought I'd say hello toeveryone. I keep waiting for our emale about our new usernaim(at least that's what Mama calls it), but for now I'll say hellohere. 

Talk to you guys soon from our real usernaim!! 

(Sorry for any wrong spellngs, guys...I havent learnt much english yet, as Im only a year old...hehe!!)

Love you all!!

Flower HoneyBun :bunnydance:


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey its Brandy, i'm awaiting an e-mail for mynew account the user name is brandy_and_the_buns I can't wait to startmy own post using my own words w/ out my slave looking over myshoulder:bunnydance:wahaha lets take over the forum!:bunnydance:


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 4, 2007)

hi! its tabetha.. cant stay long mama went toget my meds. uck! they are so nasty but i hardly notice because shemixes them with cranberry juice or apple juice. go into the caht aboutfourum thread and vote for my new username. k i gotta go i hear mama.till next time...
CLUNK! i just fell off mamas chair. k bye


----------



## MissBea (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh dear slave of Pipp,

How true those words are....Tiny may need some help.

Tiny *ALWAYS* needs some help.

Why...that's why I have my own account...so I can keep him in line and "help" him!

Toodles!*

Miss Bea*
*
Pipp wrote:*


> TheBunfather, aka Tiny,is the Bunny Chat Mod (*although Tinymay need some help*), but you can just post a note in this threadand someone can take care of it for you.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello ladies and gentlemen!

Princess Maisie here!

Boy, Mama's taking a LONG time in the Ladies' Room, and it's a good thing, because I have SO MUCH I want to say!!

I think you're all goofy...what with playing with all thosetoys. I'm just too distinguished and ladylike to go binkyingaround like a big goofball like that. Yes, the desire'sthere, but do I do it?? NO! I wouldn't be aprincess if I was just willy nilly silly like that, now, would I??

And what's with Mama clipping my things to my cage?!?!Doesn't she know my favorite way to express my distaste with this orthat is to dump EVERYTHING?! Why is she stifling my abilityto express myself?!?!

So many things to rant about...so little time. 

HONESTLY!! Why do these humans think I want balls, andchewable items?? Don't they know I'm not a babyanymore? And what's with these water bottles? Andthose darn cameras?? Why, oh why does she think I like beingflashed at every few moments? And that darned red light itdoes at me every now and then...REALLY!! Doesn't she know redisn't my color?? PURPLE IS!!

C'mon people...get it together...or I just may have to start a revolt...

Oh no!! Here she comes!! Bye for now!! Plans later on that revolt!!!

Princess Maisie


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 4, 2007)

Hehe...Trixie here...Mama left the room AGAIN...where does she keep GOING???

Anyway, heh-dough!!! 

I don't have much to say, except BOY IS CALIFORNIA WARM...why is it so much warmer here?!?!

I went through a BUNCH of noise and weird smells to get here...and it'sso warm I have to drop a bunch of fur just to stay comfy!:shock:

Oh, and what's with this new tunnel thingy Mama bought?? Whywon't she let us chew it?? Doesn't she know that's half thefun??

hehe...gotta go!!

Love you guys!!

Trixie MooCow


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 4, 2007)

this is Brandy here-geesh the conformatione-mail is taking forever!Maybe i'll just have to use my slaves accountfor now...:bunnydance:


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 4, 2007)

I think this is really nice that werabbits get our own place to chat. It's kind of confusing when rabbitsand people all post on the same places. Well, gotta go read the rest ofthe posts now. 

-Ice Cream


----------



## Ruby (Apr 5, 2007)

Well can I just say that it's about time we gotout own forum, seeing as our slaves spend waaayy too much time sittingon here talking about us! Well I've been aloud in the housetemporarily to talk to my bunnies around the world. Hope youare all well.:wave:I better get back outside, me and Millieand working on a big hole right in the middle of the lawn.:toastingbuns

Ruby &amp;Millie (c/o Jess who is typing for me)


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey everybunny! Petey here.... having our ownplace to talk is going to be so great! i cant wait to get myown usernaimbecause this one is Peapoos and shedoesnt share to good:disgust: well off to make myown name! 

Petey Bunny:bunny18


----------



## Petey_bunny (Apr 7, 2007)

yay i got my usernaim! now peapoo will be happy!


----------

